# bio mare cube



## reptilesrkool (Jul 8, 2011)

hey everybody just wondering how good bio mare cubs r for rondent`s thanks jack


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 8, 2011)

I use it as a staple for my rodents (I also feed cabbage & carrots every 2-3 days) & they love it...... less wastage due to its size & hence lasts a bit longer & dare I say the tubs seem cleaner due to less wastage & their stools seem a little dryer & as it is formulated for growing horses it also has decent nutrient analysis...... a big thumbs up from me......


----------



## congo_python (Jul 8, 2011)

I mix two scoops in with YS rat cubes and two scoops of dry dog food and they love it + breeding like crazy.


----------



## ynot64 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use it now they eat everything and bulk up quickly


----------



## Vixen (Jul 8, 2011)

In my experience it tends to be alot better than some of the food DESIGNED for rodents. I have fed a staple of biomare for years and they breed and grow very well - I supplement with high protein dog food occasionally, and veg scraps, chicken bones, and a seed mix every now and then.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jul 8, 2011)

pk cool it`s just i have to go get more rat food cause i have a fere few going now so was thinking should i get that or the rat food


----------



## andyscott (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive never heard of Biomare, I will have to see if my local grain store stocks it and give it a go.


----------



## Australis (Jul 8, 2011)

Its pretty good all round, holds together as a cube(ish) shape with out crumbling away like some rat food pellets/cubes. Perfect for over head mesh feeders.
But like others have mentioned, supplement bio-mare with fresh veg or dry dog food.
I once tried to maintain some rats exclusively on Bio-mare and they went a bit cannibal.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 9, 2011)

i used ys feeds for a while, got so jack of the amount of dust..
switched to biomare and was very happy with it, good price @ $26 for 25kg.
i'm using gordons at the moment only couse i'm getting it at wholesale price but i think i will be going back to biomare very soon, haven't seen much difference and can't justify gordons even at the price i'm paying, 
BioMare FTW


----------



## ingie (Jul 9, 2011)

I use biomare at the moment and it is great. I mix in some norco/goldmix rat and moue cubes 3:1, and occasionally add bird seed and dog biscuits just to keep it interesting for them. They get fresh fruit and veggies regularly too. I don't know if they need all the extra bits and pieces but I like to give it to them because I am a softie


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 9, 2011)

Sometimes there's a bit of crumble/dust in the bottom of the BioMare bag which I used for the woodies, they thrive on it as well


----------



## Choco (Jul 12, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> I use it as a staple for my rodents (I also feed cabbage & carrots every 2-3 days) & they love it...... less wastage due to its size & hence lasts a bit longer & dare I say the tubs seem cleaner due to less wastage & their stools seem a little dryer & as it is formulated for growing horses it also has decent nutrient analysis...... a big thumbs up from me......



Yeah I too find the tubs are cleaner. I've just finished my first bag and will definitely continue to use it along with the veg scraps from our dinner. For me it has replaced Laucke Mills Rodent Feed. Size is perfect for roof top mesh feeders and next to no waste. 



andyscott said:


> Ive never heard of Biomare, I will have to see if my local grain store stocks it and give it a go.



It's a horse feed, so your local grain shop should have it.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## The Devil (Jul 12, 2011)

Does it really matter what brand or food you use. Over the years I've used many different foods line bio-mare, pig pellets, sheep pellets and many types of rodent pellets with very similar breeding results.

When looking at a new food to try I look for 2 main things, protein % and salt content.
A couple of months ago I set up a colony of weaners and have been feeding them on 100% spiral pasta......32% protein, 21% carbohydrate and 2% salt.
So far they are doing well and with a couple having big bellies I'll soon have some early results.


----------



## Recharge (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to also mix in coopers complete with molasses for some fresh grain mix, worked a tread for years until I stopped breeding.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 12, 2011)

I have used bio for the past 2 years now and won't use anything else.

As other members have mentioned already...they thrive on it, breeding tempo has doubled, including the amount of bubs produced.

If you read the ingredients, you'll find it has everything they need.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2011)

easyreponse is another horse food that rats like and will bulk up fast on. Its cheaper than biomare and the rats eat it like, um, horses.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 12, 2011)

swear by bio-mare as astaple with fresh veg scrapes 3-4 times a week & the odd cup of dry dog food once a fortnight..


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jul 12, 2011)

agree with the majority on this one i have used it for 6mnths nowmixed with some cat food and vegies pasta ect.

atm i am trialing a bag of barastok mixed with leftover biomare dogfood and pasta and the ressults are only slightly better in the grow rate of the rats

so all in iall i think biomare is where i will return but i will be suplimenting with a high protine dogfood as mentioned above as the ionly thing it really lacks is the high proteen of the rat only style feeds.

leftover t-bones vegies fruit ect aswell as fresh is also good to feed every few days


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2011)

loonytoon said:


> atm i am trialing a bag of barastok...


 I briefly used then gave up on this stuff, pellets are too small and the resulting smell was too great. IMHO just not worth the bother


----------



## deebo (Jul 12, 2011)

has anyone tried any of the other prydes products? Some of them have muc higher protein % than the biomare.....


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2011)

The Devil said:


> Does it really matter what brand or food you use. Over the years I've used many different foods line bio-mare, pig pellets, sheep pellets and many types of rodent pellets with very similar breeding results.
> 
> When looking at a new food to try I look for 2 main things, protein % and salt content.
> A couple of months ago I set up a colony of weaners and have been feeding them on 100% spiral pasta......32% protein, 21% carbohydrate and 2% salt.
> So far they are doing well and with a couple having big bellies I'll soon have some early results.



I have thought the same thing, does it really matter? TBH, how much variation is there? Has anyone actually done any controlled studies on the results of different food types? Does a better food actually allow for the rats/mice to produce a bigger litter? If so, how? If anybody has results I would love to read them out of curiosity.

I have bred rats and mice for years and have tried quite a few different types of feeds such as YS, vella's, Gordons etc. I have found only slight variations, but this does need to be weighed up with the relative costs. Ie, Gordons is good, but very expensive, in fact it is more than double the price I pay for my current feed and I would say it is nowhere near double in quality. I also rarely give them anything else to eat, they generally just get pellets. So if you only have success with biomare by supplementing an extra food source then that is added storage and work for more than one food type. I like a food that works purely on its own merit and anything else I give the animals is a bonus.

Will be interested in seeing your results from feeding pasta. How long have the rodents been on it for so far?


----------



## blakehose (Jul 12, 2011)

What are you currently feeding yours on Hugsta? I'm about to get some up and running and still undecided on what will be going in their mouths...


----------



## Russ2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> easyreponse is another horse food that rats like and will bulk up fast on. Its cheaper than biomare and the rats eat it like, um, horses.



Bio mare, for 4 years with 1/5 high protein dog food like "True Blue". I use a small bowl of Easyresponse once 2 twice a week when I don't have any fresh Veg.
Producing 130 pinkies every month from 16 females and every female gets a 2week rest period when the bubs are removed.


----------



## Jen (Jul 12, 2011)

Bit off topic, but as a supplement for protein and as a treat/enrichment food, try mealworm larvae or mealworms themselves. Most basic insect to breed and mice/rats love them.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 12, 2011)

I must also agree bio mare is great I mix mine with roo cubes 50/50 they love the roo cubes but do waste a little bit where as the bio mare gets eaten with no waste. I shall also try the easy response.


----------



## The Devil (Jul 13, 2011)

hugsta said:


> Will be interested in seeing your results from feeding pasta. How long have the rodents been on it for so far?




I set this colony up when they were 22 days old. They are now going on 3 months old and a couple of them have big bellies.


----------



## -Katana- (Aug 1, 2011)

Just brought my first ever bag of BioMare from the local produce traders for $27.40 for 25 kgs.
I filled up the hoppers and they fell on it with a will..all I could hear was chewing.
They look like they really like it. I sprinkled a scant handful on the floor of the tubs with 3 week old bubs because my hoppers are quite high, and the youngsters don't seem to have an issue being able to chew bits off them. They look kinda cute. Each bub clutching a relatively large cube in their little paws chowing down like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah im going throw neally a bag a week


----------



## -Katana- (Aug 1, 2011)

I can only hope all this gorging will translate into some pretty spectacular growth rates and litter sizes.


----------

